# Alice in Wonderland 6/1/2010



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anybody bought the blu-ray of "Alice in Wonderland" yet? I did and it is an impressive bly-ray. The picture and audio quality is great. If you haven't seen the movie, I suggest that you check it out because it is pretty good. It is NOT for children under 8, though.

Got my blu at Best Buy for the price of 34.99. However, I ended up paying only $6.99 total price. 34.99-8.00 = the sale price of 26.99. 26.99 - 5.00 Reward Zone certificate - the 10 dollar online coupon from Disney - the 5 dollar rebate for organix products.

Here is the link for the disney coupon:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.co...ice-coupon?cmp=dmov_dmr_emc_Alice100603_wdshe



and the link for the Organix rebate:
http://www.beautypureandsimple.com/Images/Alice/DVD Offer/Alice-DVD-Rebate_US.pdf


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

We watched it last Saturday night. 
I agree, it was a good movie.

I had watched Wolfman the night before and found Alice to be much more entertaining.


----------



## ethanson12 (Jul 14, 2010)

I watch the movie on the Blue ray . It is a nice and adventure movie . I like to watch the and the story of the movie is it is director Tim Burton comes an epic fantasy adventure 3D Alice in Wonderland, a touch of magic and imagination on some of the most beloved stories of all time. JOHNNY DEPP plays the Mad Hatter and MIA WASIKOWSKA 19-year-old Alice, who returns to the fantasy world she first met a young girl, was reunited with his childhood friends, the White Rabbit, Tweedledee and Tweedledum, the Dormouse, the Caterpillar, chat Cheshire, and of course, the Mad Hatter.It is a nice experiece to watch movie online.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I watched the movie and enjoyed it. Hard to fault a Johnny Depp performance, the boy is just good. The movie was visually stunning and moved at a reasonable pace.

I wouldn't call it a GREAT film, but it is worth your time.


----------



## emoxley (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw it at the Imax in 3-D. The 3-D was good, but not as good as Avatar.
I liked the movie too. Johnny Depp always plays weird parts. He was the perfect choice for the Mad Hatter........


----------

